# constantly clearing your throat?



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I didnt have this problem in the past but I an constantly clearing my throat now. This happens especially when I know that I have to interact with someone. I am afraid that my brain has conditioned this behavior as a response which forces of to keep doing it. This problem is worse than it sounds because it really triggers social anxiety at another level. What can I do??!


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

I do that, seems like I'm always clearing my throat. I hate it. Maybe we need to drink more water or something.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh man, haha, I was notorious for this when I was a little kid. The best way I found to stop doing it was by increments. Say to yourself that you won't clear your throat for 2 minutes, then try as hard as you can not to. Later, bump it up to 5 minutes, 10 minutes, an hour, so on and so forth.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm always clearing and hacking. I think I just over produce phlem cuz there's always something to cough up. Umm ok this is like the grosses post ever :lol


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I always have to swallow my saliva and I cannot take it anymore, especially during presentations I do it like 40 times!


----------



## OutbackJack (Dec 5, 2006)

I still have it nervous cough! OJ :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Take some Halls cough drops.


----------



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

I so clear my throat too! I always do it, when I have to talk with someone. Actually, I do it even when Im talking to my family. I just lose my voice all the time.
Every time I get nervous, I start coughing. Also I have to swallow a lot of spit too, when i get nervous. Anyone else too has that problem?


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

May be due to allergies or asthma.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I've had all sorts of ticks over the years. Throat clearing was one of them, and I had forgotten about it until I saw your post. The throat clearing phase didn't last long and I didn't do anything special to get past it so I have no suggestions


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

That throat clearing thing for me is because people with SA dont talk very much and phlem and hacky stuff accumulates when people dont talk for long periods. It does embarass me somewhat but lately im at the point where I really dont care about that **** and my main focus is on isolating myself from society as much as possible from the world.


----------

